# Khim the Red Chimera



## Khim (Jul 10, 2008)

Well i like the idea of talk about your fursona so i will start with mine.

My Fursona name is "Khimaira Six" but it is known as "Khim". He is a chimera but for many its just a horned red lion (cuz he doesnt have wings :/ i didnt get it either). Whats so special in him? well he has more fur than body, large ears (like a kangaroo), long tail and he smokes (not just a horned red lion anymore huh?). I draw him in 3 forms: Anthro form, feral form and the deformed form (for some of you it is known as chibi) but the details doesnt change except on the deformed i sometimes add some sepparated wings to make him look so cute, also with the feral form, lol. On his anthro and feral form he heights 12 feets and weight 800 pounds (discarding his tons of fur). He is just a simple animal, he doesnt use magic nor do any human activities and he doesnÂ´t use any clothes. Well his favorite food is meat and his favorite thing to do is sleep just like me.
Well i think thats all i have to say but if something else you wanna know, just ask me


----------



## FeralPup (Jul 11, 2008)

> well he has more fur than body


:O
*pounces* fluffy! :3
he's awesome! ^_^


----------



## Nargle (Jul 11, 2008)

Hehe, fluffy chars are the best n.n


----------



## Jizz-Cat (Jul 11, 2008)

Chimera is also a type of monster in the Playstation 3 game, Resistance Fall Of Man.


----------



## Khim (Jul 11, 2008)

Jizz-Cat said:


> Chimera is also a type of monster in the Playstation 3 game, Resistance Fall Of Man.



And chimera is also a real type of fish, located in Japan, check wikipedia or youtube for more info


----------



## Lumineer (Dec 7, 2021)

How do you pronounce that?


----------

